# Update on Charlie!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is actually doing pretty good, except for the gagging (nothing ever comes up, it's like he's got something in his throat and can't get it out). The tumor is still about the same size, he has not had any pain meds in day's and is doing great without them for now. Way to go Charlie, it's all the love Sadie gives you..LOL, she bug's him to death, but I think he likes all the attention from her.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

This is great news. Every day with him is a gift and may yu have many, many moe giftsd.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Great news! Glad to hear Charlie is doing so well!! Don't underestimate the love he gets from you, I'm sure that makes all the difference for him!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I cherish every day I have with him, right now he seems to be OK, without any pain meds, eating everything he wants (others get jealous) but have to spoil him just a little


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh give that boy a BIG kiss from his SS. Sounds like he is not ready to say goodbye yet. Tell Sadie to keep up the kisses and loving on him, it is working. Way to go Charlie


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

This is great news. I'm so glad to hear that Charlie is doing so good right now!!!!! Thanks for the update.


Tiffany


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Oh give that boy a BIG kiss from his SS. Sounds like he is not ready to say goodbye yet. Tell Sadie to keep up the kisses and loving on him, it is working. Way to go Charlie


Kisses given..LOL, told Sadie she needs to keep up the good work.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So glad Charlie is doing well. What a fighter that guy is.... and such a blessing. Praying you have lots more time with him.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Glad that Charlie is still fighting - give the old boy a hug from me


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww big hugs to Charlie-boy!!!!! Glad to hear that he is doing well.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> I cherish every day I have with him, right now he seems to be OK, without any pain meds, eating everything he wants (others get jealous) but have to spoil him just a little


:wave:You got it right! Glad to hear this! Nellie says to tell you that a little american cheese wouldn't hurt in the spoiling department! Yellow or white it don't matter


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nellie'smom said:


> :wave:You got it right! Glad to hear this! Nellie says to tell you that a little american cheese wouldn't hurt in the spoiling department! Yellow or white it don't matter


LOL, OK Nellie I will tap into you're stash and give him some cheese, is that OK with you...


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> LOL, OK Nellie I will tap into you're stash and give him some cheese, is that OK with you...


Sure it's fine with Nellie!:


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Glad to hear Charlie is doing good now, and hope he has lots more time to be the main man getting his choice for dinner..LOL  Hope to hear more of his antics, and tell Sadie to keep the love flowing..LOL


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nellie'smom said:


> Sure it's fine with Nellie!:


ROFL, allright he will get some American Cheese from Nellie (because I had it on hand for her).


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

That is so good to hear! Sending hugs for him!! Thanks for the update!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Memphis & Holly's Mom said:


> Glad to hear Charlie is doing good now, and hope he has lots more time to be the main man getting his choice for dinner..LOL  Hope to hear more of his antics, and tell Sadie to keep the love flowing..LOL


Sadie is quite a bug, she just bug's him to death and he love's it. 
Guess it's all the female attention that keeps him going.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I found 2 more tumors on Charlie today and I know there not fatty tumors. The mass cell is spreading he has got one on his side and one on his front leg. Poor boy is doing so good right now, wish they would just go away.


----------

